# Is palladium sponge soluble in water



## Sorrycantseeme (May 16, 2020)

Is PD sponge soluble in water?


----------



## nickvc (May 17, 2020)

Palladium sponge if from cementation is metallic which isn’t soluble but the various sponges from other processes can be is my understanding.


----------



## Coldgarage (Oct 22, 2022)

I just obtained a container of water and a hot button, now full of yellow-red-orange liquid, immediately after dunking the button to hurry its solid state, as I was planning on re-melting anyway. It was a smelt of a bluish-whitish substance filtered out from multiple, long AP processes (jar in the sun for a month) on pins and fingers. It was thick and volumnous, a real chore to filter and collect. It contained tiny gold flakes, I suspect copper, silver, tin but now I suspect pd/pt, too. 
After an initial 'duckduckgo,' It appears quite possible I created soluble oxides of palladium on the surface of my button when it hit the water. My initial reaction was that I was cementing sulphur, and kept on pouring off the thick, yellow liquid, adding more water, and getting more yellow liquid as a result. Oops. Now for some reconassaince. My second melt, public spankings and examples welcome. FYI I have been reading this forum for 4-5 years and first learned (a little about) how to cement (steel/copper/zinc/silver) my wastes before allowing myself to make any, am making derelect city-sculptures/lawn-art of the dunked, steel computer casings, haven't poured anything down anywhere, nor yet melted my plastics, until I can figure out proper secondary combustions of fumes or build a sawzall-shaker-table lol


----------

